# Article on egg donation in US



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

In this months Marie Claire, makes an interesting read!

http://www.marieclaire.co.uk/features/299319/egg-donation-in-america.html


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting that!

Bingbong


----------

